

Review My App: Goggles -- Graffiti for the Web - gcr
http://goggles.sneakygcr.net/

======
gcr
Hi!

Hosted on the cheapest prgmr server available, so sorry if it doesn't last.

My tribune to _why's hoodwink'd project, Goggles is a bookmarklet that lets
you scribble on any webpage you like. Drag bookmarklet to bookmarklet bar,
click, enjoy.

Left mouse = draw. Right mouse held down = erase (really stupid logic but it
works well enough).

Hosted on nodeJS hiding behind nginx. We use long JSONP polling but I want to
switch to something more dignified like socket.io for that.

Please don't draw rude pictures -- this is my final for art class. I'll
restore it to yesterday's backup when I present.

Source: <http://github.com/gcr/goggles>. BSD licensed; feel free to fork away!

It's a really stupid bandwidth hog right now; all points are sent to the
server when you draw a shape and all points are sent when you delete. This is
more of a proof-of-concept than anything. Let me know what you think!

Tested in firefox 3.6 and Chrome. I've been told it doesn't work in Fx 4.

Who knows how long this will last before the vandals arrive...

For future work: bandwidth savings, vandalism mitigation, different pen sizes
(it's there but no UI for it).

------
frytaz
hi, nice app ;) i found little bug - if u draw and u drag mouse out of window
and return to window app will draw without need to have left mouse button
pressed:) tested it on chrome

~~~
gcr
Thanks.

That happens because the canvas' onmouseup event never fires (it landed on
another window). Does anyone know how to fix?

~~~
frytaz
u could check onmousemove function if button is pressed... ;)

